# Eric



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

Got my tapes today....thanks!Kim


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kim, no problem, sorry for the delay and glad you can get started. Remember were here for anything.







Enjoy the tapes.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Have fun with the tapes, Kim.







JeanG


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2001)

Hi Kim,Enjoy your journey







Best RegardsMike


----------

